# Will trade good wife for one of these!



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.gilboa-rifle.com/Gilboa-Firearms/Snake/#


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Typical Texan! Willing to trade your wife for a gun or a truck!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's a catch 22. You get a double barrel AR-15 but then you don't have someone carry your ammo and spare mags for you. And with that gun, you're gonna need someone in that role.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Typical Texan! Willing to trade your wife for a gun or a truck!


Well.....it would have to be a *REALLY* nice truck!!!!
LOL



Sentry18 said:


> That's a catch 22. You get a double barrel AR-15 but then you don't have someone carry your ammo and spare mags for you. And with that gun, you're gonna need someone in that role.


Hmmmm......didn't think about that. Maybe a backpack for the dog.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Wanted Mature Woman with MBR (main battle rifle), please send picture of rifle.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> That's a catch 22. You get a double barrel AR-15 but then you don't have someone carry your ammo and spare mags for you. And with that gun, you're gonna need someone in that role.


that's what JUNIOR is for! heh


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kejmack said:


> Typical Texan! Willing to trade your wife for a gun or a truck!


:scratch I didn't realize that Ohio was a part of Texas? heh


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> http://www.gilboa-rifle.com/Gilboa-Firearms/Snake/#


A good wife is literally priceless. But a good wife is easier to find than a good husband. I know a lot more good women married to rotten men than the reverse.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Now ya'll know the dog & kid aren't stupid, they're going with mom. 

I was raised in southern Ohio & from what I remember those folks could very well be part of Texas. LOL Lots of Kentucky hillbilly in that gene pool, which, with an abundance of state pride & truck lovin' added in, ain't much different than Texan.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> :scratch I didn't realize that Ohio was a part of Texas? heh


Moby is in TX....not Ohio!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

BillS said:


> A good wife is literally priceless. But a good wife is easier to find than a good husband. I know a lot more good women married to rotten men than the reverse.


BillS = Thanks Ohpra. You know the threads a joke and more about the darn rifle.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Now ya'll know the dog & kid aren't stupid, they're going with mom.


Hmmmmm...there's that. Even my own damn dog would probably go with mom. For darn sure the kid would. Maybe dog treats?????

LOLOLOLOL

As for Texans in OH. I think there's a little Texan in a lot of people.
It's a Cowboy state of mind!!!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

BillS said:


> A good wife is literally priceless. But a good wife is easier to find than a good husband. I know a lot more good women married to rotten men than the reverse.


That says a lot about the nature of women and want attracts them to men. There is the old saying "You made your bed, now sleep in it" that applies to many of these situations.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Can we get a pic of the wife at least? Can she cook? Skin a deer? Fillet fish? Good teeth?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Always be suspicious of some guy wanting to trade off a "good" wife.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Send me a few photos and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL
You fella's crack me up! 
My wifes idea of camping is the Holiday Inn! Skin a deer? She'll do nothing "yucky" as she calls it. Manicures, pedicures, fake hair color and I gotta buy finger nails to cover her finger nails. She was a California throphy wife at one time straight from Laguna Niguel CA......but then again I was half the man I used to be too.
Mean as a little badger and barky as a Chihuahua!!!!
I guess I deserve an admin slap fur false advertising. LOL
Folks.....she's not a member of these forums. This thread is confidentail.

*Truth be told she's the only one that would put up with this ol Cowboy!!!*


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> You fella's crack me up!
> My wifes idea of camping is the Holiday Inn! Skin a deer? She'll do nothing "yucky" as she calls it. Manicures, pedicures, fake hair color and I gotta buy finger nails to cover her finger nails. She was a California throphy wife at one time straight from Laguna Niguel CA......but then again I was half the man I used to be too.
> Mean as a little badger and barky as a Chihuahua!!!!
> ...


Have your read _Lucifer's Hammer_? You and your wife are represented as characters in that novel. You being all prepared and she being focused on having the comforts of civilization.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Interesting, but I wouldn't trade my wife for one. 

Now my pickup? Maybe...


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Have your read _Lucifer's Hammer_? You and your wife are represented as characters in that novel. You being all prepared and she being focused on having the comforts of civilization.


I'm afraid I haven't partner.
I'm doin the preppin for both of us for sure. 
I gotta give the woman credit. She's gettin her
CHL next Sat. She lets me buy guns, ammo, reloading gear etc.
She let's me can meat (bottled meat as she calls it) but I have to pay a 
jar or two momma Tax as she loves it. Post SHTF I'm sure she'll have a 
cache of nail polish.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> I'm afraid I haven't partner.
> I'm doin the preppin for both of us for sure.
> I gotta give the woman credit. She's gettin her
> CHL next Sat. She lets me buy guns, ammo, reloading gear etc.
> ...


Everyone on this board should read that novel, it's a granddaddy of the TEOTWAWKI genre - a massive comet hits the earth and the survivors take different paths for dealing with the aftermath.

We had a poster link to a video of some dude who said he was going to put together a gang to go and pillage from those who had prepared. In the novel there's an "army" which is doing just that.

Someone here wrote about how they were planning on blowing some bridges into his community - the same in the novel, a community in a valley is self-sufficient but is getting swamped by outsiders.

The main character sees the writing on the wall before most of America and starts getting ready to bug-out. His wife is oblivious.]\

Another guy, a scientist, digs down to his old, unused, septic tank and starts filling it will all sorts of technical manuals and science textbooks, and other books that have useful knowledge to help rebuild civilization. Later in the novel he cooks up some chemical weapons, McGyver style, with his science knowledge.

Great scenes of dealing with urban riots when the sheeple figure out THIS IS IT and that the civilization that they depend on isn't working anymore and how those who had prepared have to fight to get to their bug out locations.

Lucifer's Hammer.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Moby76065 said:


> Post SHTF I'm sure she'll have a
> cache of nail polish.


there's quite a few creature comforts in our stash, too. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Now ya'll know the dog & kid aren't stupid, they're going with mom.
> 
> I was raised in southern Ohio & from what I remember those folks could very well be part of Texas. LOL Lots of Kentucky hillbilly in that gene pool, which, with an abundance of state pride & truck lovin' added in, ain't much different than Texan.


Watch it!!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Bobbb said:


> Have your read _Lucifer's Hammer_? You and your wife are represented as characters in that novel. You being all prepared and she being focused on having the comforts of civilization.


Read it years ago, got it in my "library" havta pull it out and read it again.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Watch it!!


I ain't got nothing but love for Kentucky folks. ALL of my grandparents were born & raised in Kentucky, they moved to Middletown, OH to work in the paper mill & the railroad. My gene pool is pure KY hillbilly.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

My husband has been talking about getting another rifle......


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Ex?*

Hummmm, wonder if they would trade for one of my EX wives? LOL Wonder if that would work? They could take their pick!

I wish a woman would sweep me off my feet, gets lonely living alone after six years of being divorced. She should enjoy playing/working with wood. I already have the tools like shaper, planer, table saw, routers, router table, rotozip, Skilsaws, sanders, drills, all that stuff. Or working with metal, already have torch, Miller 350 tig welder etc.

I've got enough guns for two people, I'm sure we could find one in the safe she could play with.

But NO fishing gear. Imagine that!

But I seem to be too fat, too ugly, too old, too poor to interest a woman in doing that.

Guess I should have hung on to one of the ex's.










Ken

090712 1414


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Chevy said:


> Guess I should have hung on to one of the ex's.
> 
> Ken


Or bought some glasses, LOL.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Do we get to try the wife out first?


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Id consider a trade if you had a good boat with a motor.


----------

